# Hand fed P's today



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

My Ps finally took a beefheart chunk out of my hand today. Maybe I am just a goonball, but I thought it was exciting. Once them boys got hold of it I let go quicker than snot. I wasn't gunna hold on for the ride







Dont get me wrong, it aint better than sex :laugh: but it was still cool.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Joker said:


> My Ps finally took a beefheart ***** out of my hand today. Maybe I am just a goonball, but I thought it was exciting. Once them boys got hold of it I let go quicker than snot. I wasn't gunna hold on for the ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 u hand feed your fish a chinese guy?


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

ROFLMAO ... ooops ... *edit edit*


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Yeah, i need to start trying to hand feed mine. sounds cool.


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

You're CRAZY!! Thats cool though


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I wouldn't want to try hand feeding any of my p's. Thats cool.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

hahahaha if only we can watch u do that.









we would laugh our heads off.


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

damn, i get paranoid when my hand's in there cleaning up... but, can you get a vid on that and post it?!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Maybe that's the kind of feat that Fear Factor must put in their show!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

that's cool


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

try feeding ur hand to the piranhas next, its a step up


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats








always wanted to try that but my reds were to big


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

yah... cooler if your can get it videod


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

camotekid said:


> Maybe that's the kind of feat that Fear Factor must put in their show!


I am with you 
"stupid fear factor and the tank full of pacu"
oh and nice work man i wish mine would do that


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

video to prove it


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

camotekid said:


> Maybe that's the kind of feat that Fear Factor must put in their show!


 they would use pacu


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

well it will be hard to get some pics since I am the only one home when I feed my P's .. and I am sure the hell not gunna take my eye off them to make sure my dig camera is pointing the right way







But my lil guys are only about 3-4 inches so I wasnt that worried, as only 1 was actually interested in it and took it then the others joined in.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Thats cool, how long were the chunks of beef heart? I've fed my RBP nightcrawlers out of my hand, but I like to hold on and let them rip the worm in half before I let go, but the worms are a good 5 " long.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I hand fed my 9" caribas. I dont know if I would recommend doing this all the time as they may start to associate your hand with food but it was pretty interesting. You can get a feel for how powerful they are when they rip food out of your hand.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

i would love to see pics, I have tried doing this with my ps and they dont even look at it. Maybe its because my tank is so tall, I dunno.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i can do this with my rhom. he has no prob ripping the beefheart out of my fingers, i do though, last time i did it i felt the end of his mouth touch my finger, too close lol.

and as for getting bit by a 3-4" redbelly, lol when i just got mine a couple days ago, i had one netted and was cupping it so that it would not flap around when i feel a bite on my pointer finger lol. i had a little shark bite looking cut on my finger and was bleeding.

lol was funny, now i know NOT to cup the fish lol. if it was my rhom i wouldnt have half the front of my finger, but i dont touch him when i pull him out in the net.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to feeding and nutrition....goonball


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

i would never even think of putting my hand in my tank once he grabs on u ant gettin ur hand out


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Moved to feeding and nutrition....goonball :rasp:


 DOH !!! oooooops


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow ill have to try this. how long did it take to get them to take it?


----------

